# Uber driver app crashes on Lenovo 7" tablet



## David Spreadborough (Dec 3, 2018)

Hi everyone

does anyone else have a 7" Lenovo tablet? The app refuses to start at all. Or did i waste my money?

Thank you


----------



## WestSydGuy (Jun 7, 2018)

I don’t have that tablet, but if your tablet OS allows the GPS to be faked, Uber Driver app won’t run. 

Does this tablet have 3/4G sim? How will you use it in the car?


----------



## David Spreadborough (Dec 3, 2018)

It'll be tethered to my phone 


WestSydGuy said:


> I don't have that tablet, but if your tablet OS allows the GPS to be faked, Uber Driver app won't run.
> 
> Does this tablet have 3/4G sim? How will you use it in the car?


----------



## WestSydGuy (Jun 7, 2018)

I see. Well, go through these steps and then contact Uber support to see their tips:

https://www.uber.com/info/where-can-i-download-the-uber-iphone-android-driver-app/


----------

